# Information Required



## darrenandhayley (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey, we are looking to move to Portugal in the Faro and surrounding areas, looking for a little guidance on resendental Visa's etc, we are British, if any one has any information or guidance that may help us with knowledge of how we go about this or general advice it would be greatly appreciated, Thanks guys

Darren and Hayley x


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Darren and Hayley,
welcome to the forum. As European subjects you do not require visas to live or work in Portugal. 
You will read elsewhere that you require "residencia" this is something else altogether. I can go into this in greater depth if you like. But basically, it is just like getting a National insurance number back in the UK.
The main thing is that you do not panic, nothing here is scary apart from the drivers.


----------



## darrenandhayley (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the reply, we are getting a little confused with this, as we we look it up and google it, it states we need a resdental visa if we want to stay over the 3-12 months, it would be great if u have the time to explain this a little better as we keep coming across different answers, thanks for your help
Darren and Hayley x


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi again D&H,
please send me an email to (SNIP)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

As an Australian its much harder for me, but from what i've read under the EU laws you should be able to apply for the national insurance number. It doesnt state though if you must apply for it before you arrive...


----------



## darrenandhayley (Nov 7, 2008)

thats what we are having problems with i know if you want to stay over a year you have to apply for national insurance number and residential type permit but its not clear how you have to go about it?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

darrenandhayley said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply, we are getting a little confused with this, as we we look it up and google it, it states we need a resdental visa if we want to stay over the 3-12 months, it would be great if u have the time to explain this a little better as we keep coming across different answers, thanks for your help
> Darren and Hayley x


That'll be a residencia. Something you generally have to take out if you move with the intention to reside.


----------

